# Puppy Mill Report



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

This was put out by the humane society of the of USA. There's an alarming number in my home state of Missouri. 

Check the cities listed local to you and pass the word on. Brace yourself though, the stories and pictures aren't pretty. 

http://www.humanesociety.org/assets/pdfs/pets/puppy_mills/101-puppy-mills-report-2014.pdf

(P.S. Sorry, Mods if this is not allowed under the breeder-bashing clause.)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a huge amount in MO and KS! They get swept under the rug because everyone seems to concentrate on Lancaster County and the Amish meanwhile, they are trucking animals in from mills for the East Coast pet stores.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oklahoma has always been a big puppy mill state too. It's disgusting. I've owned 3 mill dogs, and I know firsthand what these dogs go through.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> There is a huge amount in MO and KS! They get swept under the rug because everyone seems to concentrate on Lancaster County and the Amish meanwhile, they are trucking animals in from mills for the East Coast pet stores.



MO, where the mills are densest, are large Amish communities. I live just south of the MO line and there are dozens within an hours drive of me. All of the largest are Amish. One, while not Amish, is owned by an old boss


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dainerra, same here. I'm in SWMO and it's disturbing how many places pop up for all breeds around here.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

So sad.  I didn't even know that the puppy mill breeder was so close to me.. I honestly would've never suspected it from looking at her website.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been grooming in Lancaster County Pa. for many years, the new dog laws have closed down some of the Mills, but they are still putting out dogs. The problem is people keep buying dogs from these places and then wonder why the animals have health issues and are not social.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bella67 said:


> So sad.  I didn't even know that the puppy mill breeder was so close to me.. I honestly would've never suspected it from looking at her website.


It is very unfortunate but this is exactly the reason I wanted to share this link. Education about what makes a respectable breeder and awareness of those who are abusing the title is the first step to trying to help change the status quo.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I think some of the problem is that getting a dog from a good breeder takes some effort. Most of the time you have to wait for a dog, the breeder will interview you to see if you are a good fit for the type of dog they are breeding and for good reason. The whole thing is a process, it doesn't happen overnight.
Most people don't want to wait, and lets face it the puppy mills just keep churning out dogs, some places around here have buy one get one free sales. Guess that's what they have to do when they have too many and it starts costing them money.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

gsdheeler said:


> Most people don't want to wait, and lets face it the puppy mills just keep churning out dogs, some places around here have buy one get one free sales. Guess that's what they have to do when they have too many and it starts costing them money.


:shocked::angryfire::nono::angryfire:

I'd not heard of such 'sales'. That's horrendous!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Don't know if this is considering 'bashing' but Pet Land is seriously the worst place to go to buy a puppy. They're prices for puppies are insane and usually all of the dogs are so so sick.  I've seen countless reviews on the purchased puppies from them and all of them were sick or either didn't make it.  I can't believe some people who would pay that much money for a puppy from a puppy mill.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

the only one listed for my state is less than a mile away. I have to ride by there every day. Makes me sick. I didn't need this list to tell me she's a puppy mill.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Don't know if this is considering 'bashing' but Pet Land is seriously the worst place to go to buy a puppy. They're prices for puppies are insane and usually all of the dogs are so so sick.  I've seen countless reviews on the purchased puppies from them and all of them were sick or either didn't make it.  I can't believe some people who would pay that much money for a puppy from a puppy mill.


Petland is where Bear was purchased from by his previous owner...He cost nearly 3 grand...it is insane!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Petland is where Bear was purchased from by his previous owner...He cost nearly 3 grand...it is insane!


3 grand is way to much. Was it Petland Novi?


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> 3 grand is way to much. Was it Petland Novi?


From the paperwork I have yes. I know it's way out of the realm for me. He's healthy though, no problems we've noticed. But probably just got lucky lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Petland is where Bear was purchased from by his previous owner...He cost nearly 3 grand...it is insane!


Are you kidding? Who pays $3k for a mix? Not that he's not gorgeous but he's a mix breed. That is one expensive impulse buy!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Found Bear on their FB page, he's a cute puppy!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Are you kidding? Who pays $3k for a mix? Not that he's not gorgeous but he's a mix breed. That is one expensive impulse buy!


I know right...that's why I have a much greater appreciation now for the costs a good breeder charges. I agree, he's super cute and I love him, but I would never have paid that much for him. I simply couldn't afford/allow myself to do that.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> Found Bear on their FB page, he's a cute puppy!


OMG that is so nice of you to find that for me! That IS BEAR! Awww a baby picture of him totally awesome. Well at least he found himself a good home with me that I promise!


----------

